# Hi I am Looking to Buy a Skyline



## mura1984 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi there ladies and Gents,

I am in the market for a skyline and figured the best people to ask are those who drive them everyday, and love them to bits.

I am looking upto £5k if poss ideally the twin turbo, what are the pit falls, things to look out for, do's and do not do's, etc

Many Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum

£5k you wont get a good GT-R, only something thats going to cost you the same again to fix


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

For £5k you're better off looking at saff cossies cos as matt said you'll be buying a dog for that money


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

First off... Are you aware that there is a significant difference between the twin turbo GTR and the single turbo GTSt... also, quite a lot of twin turbo gtr`s get changed to singles anyway.

Would you be looking for an R32 or R33 ? (for the price you quoted an R34 would be unlikely I think)

For 5K it might be best to get a good GTSt rather than a mediocre GTR. That way you should have some cash left over for servicing ect.

Look for the usual stuff, All dash warning lights should illuminate and darken appropriately, Listen for noises, look for smoke, check the oil isnt like treacle, look for corrosion on the sills and wheel arches, look for accident damage, poor quality repairs... Factor in that it might need a timing belt etc.

Best bet, have a poke round on Ebay, and see what kinds of things are available for your stated price. Just bear in mind you will be looking at a car that might be 10 to 20 years old...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If u can find any r33 gtrs for £5k let me know loL


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> If u can find any r33 gtrs for £5k let me know loL


You can quite easily, as long as your prepared to replace almost every component and wash all the blood off it.... thats why I suggested the GTSt.

Just after getting mine I found an R32GTR for £3200, but it needed two complete sills, and both rear arches replacing (and a respray of course), having just got mine I couldnt afford it, would have been a nice little project for me 

When you total up how much that would cost to have done then 5k wouldnt even get close to covering the cost, not to mention a service/timing belt etc.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I was thinking more along these lines for our new fellow to look at....

1996 NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTST SPEC 2 SWAP P/X | eBay UK


----------



## mura1984 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts guys, £5k was an estimate as i have seen a few knocking around for around that money......

With the single turbo engines, are they more reliable (hence why people do the conversion) 

I am trying to stay as standard as possible (for insurance mainly)


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

mura1984 said:


> With the single turbo engines, are they more reliable (hence why people do the conversion)


Only more reliable due to there being only 1 turbo to go wrong... A single turbo can flow more for higher power than 2 smaller turbos. However far to much is made of the number of turbos, There are more important things to worry about


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

for 5k i would go for a GTST also 

very different motor to a GTR. Not saying its less of a car or a better car but the two models have there own plus and negatives. I would try both before you buy if you can :thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

JayJay said:


> for 5k i would go for a GTST also
> 
> very different motor to a GTR. Not saying its less of a car or a better car but the two models have there own plus and negatives. I would try both before you buy if you can :thumbsup:


Agreed, its a different journey to the same destination, the GTSt is a very capable car and blessed with simplicity... Its certainly my car of choice.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I looked at a standard vspec R33 Gtr - price .. £3100 .. this was 12 months ago, on initial looks it was great, interior good, body work good, engine and running gear seemed fine .. however then spotted some dubious welding on the front turrets .. basically it needed the engine out to allow you to replace the front turrets so another 3k minimum .. I heard that the chap who bought it had an engine failue so add another 4k to that bargain deal! .. so I wouldn't buy a GTR if your budget is 5k .. you'll need another 5k stashed away to fix it.

As the chaps above are saying, for your budget a GTS-T is ideal.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Agreed, its a different journey to the same destination, the GTSt is a very capable car and blessed with simplicity... Its certainly my car of choice.


After working on a building site all day, getting home to ANY skyline is great


----------



## mura1984 (Apr 18, 2011)

JayJay said:


> After working on a building site all day, getting home to ANY skyline is great


So true to be fair after driving my van all week usin the wifes mondeo is like a rocket LOL

After reading everyones thoughts i am leaning towards the GTS is there much difference in the driving experience (apart form the extra power)

Many Thanks


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

If you compare stock GTS to stock GTR then the difference in power is offset to a fair degree by the lighter weight of the GTS, both can be easily tweaked to give a little extra zip without spending too much, Once you start modding you will find both engines are capable of rather silly power outputs.

Im often flying the flag for the GTS as its often overlooked due to its big brother... I like the GTR, but me being simple prefer the GTS to own


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, and just in case you might worry that the GTSt cant cut it.....

GTSt getting an RB30 3.0l turbo build.... 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147009-rb30-r33-gtst.html

Project currently at 515bhp

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147388-r33-gts-t-spec-2-515bhp-now.html

Possibly one of the greatest GTSt`s currently around

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137793-project-gts-t-runs-7-45-187-a.html

My own project that has no defined end point 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/139903-my-broken-r33gtst.html


----------

